
Show HN: A rap song about over engineering - stdoutrap
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQdsFpvTKU4
======
yjhoney
Loving the songs, the songs are so relatable. I wonder if anyone feels this
during prod bugs: "They keep saying “we work as a team. But lowkey everybody’s
blaming me"

Song:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyrrPiNI3GI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyrrPiNI3GI)

------
snisarenko
Hey man, I like your songs. Keep doing what you doing. I am subscribed on
youtube.

